# Taming parent-fed cockatiel! Need help!!



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just rescued a trio of birds from a lady nearby. She could no longer care for them properly so I bought them from her! They are all normal grays, however they look to be split to pied. Anyway there is Daisy and Duke (original names), and they are a proven pair. Then there is their 10 month old son, whom I have renamed Dodge. I figured since the parents were named from the Dukes of Hazzard I would give their son a similar name. The General Lee was a Dodge Charger, hence the name Dodge! I like it!! But anywhoo... I don't want to separate the male and female pair, but I have removed Dodge from the cage and plan on trying to tame him down a little! Does anyone have any advice or suggestions?? I really would like to hand-tame him while he is still fairly young! Thanks!!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Food is always good. Figure out something that he really likes, and make him take it from your hand. That will show him that your hand brings good things and he doesn't have to be afraid of it. You might also try just sitting close to his cage and talking to him through the bars for a few days, so he gets used to your voice and your nearness. I'm afraid I just hauled Freddie out of his cage in a towel and petted and kissed his head the first day or two, and then let him walk around on top of my hamster's tank lid, and kept talking to him and telling him how pretty he is, and he finally concluded that I was nuts, but not dangerous.  Now he WANTS to spend his time with me. He was handfed, though, and was only hesitant because he didn't know me.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

My parent raise hen I had to work with for weeks and what really worked was clipped wings. She would come out of cage before she was hand tame and then I would"save" her. It worked for her. I have let her flights grow back and she became untame. So tonight I clipped her and instantly she was happy to sit on my shoulder, and perch for me on my hand and I was able to pet her head and crest. I think treats, and clipped wings does the trick. 
Now the trick will be to tame the new boy we have. I had to clip him also and I will be letting him out every day so I can save him. Only problem is he is dense when it comes to finding his way out of a large door!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm that might just work. Here's what I'm thinking, I will get my husband to help me clip his wings in a day or two and then I will just let him out of his cage and let him walk around. Surely once he realizes that he can't fly anywhere he is bound to warm up to me. I have tried every treat know to cockatiels (lol) and he doesn't seem even remotely interested. All he is interested in is getting the heck away from my hand! He bit me twice today! He is such a tiny little feller, but he sure packs a wallop!! Do you think this will work? He is very frightened of people!


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

My rescue-parent raised & abused, Ash, white faced male-was worked with for at least a month in rescue.
When brought home, he stepped up but bit-when attempting to be put back in the cage.
He is great 90% of the time.
He really talks & sings best when I am talking on the phone-& he is on my shoulder-annoyingly beautiful-he is a great bird!
Jerry


----------

